# ZMA Tribulus and Novedex XT



## Ben dur (Aug 12, 2008)

was just about to place an order for these supplements and i thought id hold off and get some input beforehand

Novedex XT
ZMA ("Higher Power", uses the Trademark ZMA formula)
Tribulus Terrestris (ironmaglabs)


reason being

ive been in a state of overtraining lately
and i was told these supps along with a lightened workload might help restore homeostasis in my body, with an emphasis on increasing natural test.

any opinions


----------



## egodog48 (Aug 12, 2008)

I personally believe that would be over kill.  I would just stick with the novedex xt and possibly the ZMA.  Buy the trib and run it after the run with the other two.

If overtraining is your issue, you need to rest.  I'm not sure what kind of homeostasis you are planning on reaching though given your statement.  If it is what I would assume, I would stick to possibly just the ZMA for a month or so, let your body rest, and then start throwing in some other stuff.  Thats just me though.  If overtraining is your issue, I dont see just taking more supps your way out.


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 13, 2008)

noted

and i guess your right...

im going to start with the ZMA, and see what happens in 2 weeks


ive been working out on a 4 days rotation usually between 45min to 1 hr

day 1 chest/tris
day 2 back/bis
day 3 legs/shoulders
day 4 rest

repeat

day 4 chest
day 6 back
day7 legs
day 8 rest

etc.


i think im going to cut this down to
3/4 days a week

1 chest tris
2 rest
3 back bis
4 rest
5 legs shoulders
6 rest

repeat


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 13, 2008)

You should do 
mon-tues
wed=rest
thursday-friday
sat-sun=rest


----------



## nni (Aug 13, 2008)

if you are overtraining, only rest will help.

zma does nothing for test, if you want something for sleep, just get magnesium.

trib is a libido booster.

novedex will boost test.


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 13, 2008)

ive heard mixed reviews about tribulus


some say it does nothing for test, some say it does....
wikipedia sais theres no study that proves nor disproves its testerone supporting claims...


and i thought there were some studies that indicated restored testosterone levels with the use of ZMA in overtrained athletes... maybe i misunderstood, or maybe this is due to the increased rest??


and finally how effective is novedex xt at increasing test?


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 13, 2008)

allnaturalmyass said:


> You should do
> mon-tues
> wed=rest
> thursday-friday
> sat-sun=rest



noted


----------



## egodog48 (Aug 13, 2008)

nni said:


> if you are overtraining, only rest will help.
> 
> zma does nothing for test, if you want something for sleep, just get magnesium.
> 
> ...



I still recommend the ZMA....Zinc plays a very important role in our bodies, especially in men.

Zinc Information, Benefits, Food Sources, Deficiency


----------



## nni (Aug 13, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> ive heard mixed reviews about tribulus
> 
> 
> some say it does nothing for test, some say it does....
> ...



if you are zinc deficient its great, (zma) if you arent, its a waste. and wikipedia is wrong, there are several studies.



egodog48 said:


> I still recommend the ZMA....Zinc plays a very important role in our bodies, especially in men.
> 
> Zinc Information, Benefits, Food Sources, Deficiency



if you are deficient, yes.


----------



## egodog48 (Aug 13, 2008)

there are varying amount of info out there.  However, what I have found is that athletes need it because it can be excreted through urine/semen.  I'm no biologist, although what I can tell you is that ZMA does me just fine and I am a supporter.  When I see the word "deficiency," I do not necessarily think of it as dangerously low levels as it implys, but rather anything below the optimum level in the body.  That is what we are looking for as weighlifters, right?  The optimum levels of nutrients in our body for maximum results.  Regardless, I do see your point, I just feel it is needed, especially if someone is fighting something like fatigue and/or low test levels.

I also did not what like wiki said about it.  As a matter of fact, alot of what they say about particular supplements or ingredients are vague and can be argued on at least a few points. Too many people can just cut and paste parts of articles and post it on wiki, and potentially even use poor judgement when trying to make an argument.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 13, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> ive heard mixed reviews about tribulus
> 
> 
> some say it does nothing for test, some say it does....
> ...





There are double blind university studies that showed tribulus did nothing for boosting test levels. I would dig it up again, but I have posted it at least 10 items already. You might be able to search threads using keywords and find it. 

Don't waste your money.


----------



## zombul (Aug 13, 2008)

Novadex would be ok to help boost natural test levels but rest is mandatory if your overtraining.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 16, 2008)

Waste of money for being 20.  Didn't notice a single change when I took those myself at 23.  Save your money and just eat more or buy more protein shakes


----------



## egodog48 (Aug 16, 2008)

Smoke said:


> Waste of money for being 20.  Didn't notice a single change when I took those myself at 23.  Save your money and just eat more or buy more protein shakes



See, I would disagree.  Going through football practices and hard training at 21, ZMA did me wonders.  Thats why I speak so highly of it, it did great for recovery and I noticed the effects within a few days.  Everyone is different though.


----------



## bruce78 (Aug 16, 2008)

ZMA did wonders for me.  Not particularly for boosting test . I always seem to get a deep sleep with weird dreams and woke up with a hard one and very refreshed.  Indirectly, this did wonders for my workout...


----------

